# I don’t know if this is funny or should I be offended?



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

So when I applied to drive for Uber & UberEATS. I also applied to DoorDash and Grubhub. Well long story short I was approved for Uber & UberEATS. But not DoorDash or Grubhub. Apperently it was because I had a “driving with a suspended license” ticket back in 2011 & when I was a broke college student and couldn’t afford my speeding tickets lol.

Fast forward 6 years later and I had paid all my tickets off and got my license back. It was good enough for Uber & UberEATS for me to transport food and people no less. But DoorDash & Grubhub it’s not. Smh I’m scratching my head why it’s ok for me to transport people but not food lol

I have to add Uber’s background check goes back 3 years but DoorDash/Grubhub it’s 7 years


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> So when I applied to drive for Uber & UberEATS. I also applied to DoorDash and Grubhub. Well long story short I was approved for Uber & UberEATS. But not DoorDash or Grubhub. Apperently it was because I had a "driving with a suspended license" ticket back in 2011 & when I was a broke college student and couldn't afford my speeding tickets lol.
> 
> Fast forward 6 years later and I had paid all my tickets off and got my license back. It was good enough for Uber & UberEATS for me to transport food and people no less. But DoorDash & Grubhub it's not. Smh I'm scratching my head why it's ok for me to transport people but not food lol
> 
> I have to add Uber's background check goes back 3 years but DoorDash/Grubhub it's 7 years


Damn that sucks. Do you have Postmates or Caviar in your area? Maybe try applying with them and see what happens


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> Damn that sucks. Do you have Postmates or Caviar in your area? Maybe try applying with them and see what happens


Actually yeah I was approved for Postmates but it doesn't work in my city (Fremont,CA) and caviar I didn't even try since it only works in San Francisco.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Uber scrapes the bottom of the barrel for its drivers.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> Actually yeah I was approved for Postmates but it doesn't work in my city (Fremont,CA) and caviar I didn't even try since it only works in San Francisco.


Caviar is in LA. Been with them for several months now.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Caviar is in LA. Been with them for several months now.


Oh that's cool. But I meant I live in the Bay Area but caviar only works in select city's like San Francisco or city's near silcon valley. It doesn't work in the whole Bay Area


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> So when I applied to drive for Uber & UberEATS. I also applied to DoorDash and Grubhub. Well long story short I was approved for Uber & UberEATS. But not DoorDash or Grubhub. Apperently it was because I had a "driving with a suspended license" ticket back in 2011 & when I was a broke college student and couldn't afford my speeding tickets lol.
> 
> Fast forward 6 years later and I had paid all my tickets off and got my license back. It was good enough for Uber & UberEATS for me to transport food and people no less. But DoorDash & Grubhub it's not. Smh I'm scratching my head why it's ok for me to transport people but not food lol
> 
> I have to add Uber's background check goes back 3 years but DoorDash/Grubhub it's 7 years


Because uber has lower standards then the others.Uber only cares about their booking fee.


----------



## D_D (Sep 26, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Uber scrapes the bottom of the barrel for its drivers.


This is something I have noticed. The other drivers cannot even speak a word of English. There goes customer service.


----------

